# Samick Tiller adjust and tuning



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

Got my new Athlete riser, I'm new to this, so do I need to set up and string my bow before I can do any adjusting and tuning?


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes first set up the bow and the limbs in it then string up....
see if the string it's aligned with the limb bolts if isn't you'll have to unstring the bow and with a screwdriver align it

If you have a coach ask him to do that , the bow didnt came with instructions?


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

João_Almeida said:


> Yes first set up the bow and the limbs in it then string up....
> see if the string it's aligned with the limb bolts if isn't you'll have to unstring the bow and with a screwdriver align it
> 
> If you have a coach ask him to do that , the bow didnt came with instructions?


It did.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

so read them ^^,


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

João_Almeida said:


> so read them ^^,


now now that would be too obvious


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

RecurveArcher99 said:


> now now that would be too obvious


I thought it was " when all else fails, read the instructions."

Kidding aside, I have yet to find a new, from the factory, riser needing limb adjustment, other than to change weight. If you arn't 110% sure of what and why you are doing something, DON'T. Get help.One turn the wrong way on a wrong screw/bolt can really screw/bolt things up. GET HELP


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay did a few tinkering and tuning today...

But, my problem is that when I try to let release my upper limb from the Athlete riser such as packing up, etc. I need some super human strength to let it go compared to other risers I have went through before. My bottom limbs slips in and out like normal.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

Try putting the top limb in the bottem pocket and the lower limb in the top pocket. That will tell you if it is the dovetails on the limbs or the grooves in the riser, and which one. Also check the detent button on the limb fittings. they some times stick. Try some K-Y jelly or vasaline in the riser grooves. Good luck.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

Try putting the top limb in the bottem pocket and the lower limb in the top pocket. That will tell you if it is the dovetails on the limbs or the grooves in the riser, and which one. Also check the detent button on the limb fittings. they some times stick. Try some K-Y jelly or vasaline in the riser grooves. Good luck.


----------



## BergerButton (Dec 3, 2008)

archer982 said:


> Got my new Athlete riser, I'm new to this, so do I need to set up and string my bow before I can do any adjusting and tuning?


You should get a bow square since you will need to measure the tiller, brace height and crimp a brass knocking point to the string.

1) Brace height is adjusted by adding or removing twists from the string.

2) Tiller is adjusted by the limb bolts

There are some other things to set like centering the limbs and string. You will need to set your plunger and rest too.

There is an upper and lower limb so the bottom one has the draw weight info on it. The larger loop of the string goes on the upper limb. When you string the bow use a bow stringer and after you slide the string on be sure to seat the string. I do this by placing my bow in my lap with the string facing UP and then push the string to the riser.

You will need to measure the brace height between the pivot point and string with a bow square or ruler. Your manual will tell you the range for your size bow. A 70" bow should be around 9.5 inches. If you read an 8" when you need a 9.5" then you will need to loose the string and add twists (right hand bow twists to the right). If you measured a 10" while looking for a 9" let's say on a 70" bow and there are no twists in the string then the string is too short :mg:

Once you get the brace close (you will need to check it again though) it is time to adjust the tiller. by putting the heel of your bow square against the limb along the spot that meets the riser and measure from there to the string. You do this for both upper and lower limbs and must adjust the limb bolts so that if you measure 7" on the top and 7 1/2" on the bottom adjustment might make both the upper and lower equal at something like 7 1/4".

Now you can check the brace height again and move to adjusting your center shot with the rest and plunger (provided you have a knocking point crimped onto the string and the rest and plunger are on the riser). Knock up an arrow and lay it on your rest against the plunger and don't draw the bow. Hold the bow up and center the string with the limb bolts. Turn the plunger to move the arrow's point just passes to the left of the string. On a recurve the arrow is not centered but instead off centered to allow for using your fingers to loose the string.

It might be good to have someone help you a few times till you master the set up. You might want your tiller to be positive or negative depending on your equipment and or style. Hope that helps and maybe there are some tuning videos on youtube??


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

I borrowed a set of Beiter limb blocks today to check my alignment, got it down on the first try.

My brace height is actually 9".

And limb bolts are actually 7 1/2 on top and 7 on the bottom, all on the first try.

I will put some lube on the top limb bolt later.


----------



## BergerButton (Dec 3, 2008)

archer982 said:


> I borrowed a set of Beiter limb blocks today to check my alignment, got it down on the first try.
> 
> My brace height is actually 9".
> 
> ...


If that is a 70" bow add some twists if you want some more brace and then your tiller is out by 1/2" so adjust till you have both measurements the same or real close.


----------

